
Raspberry Pi Gets Industrial (2014) - camtarn
https://www.rs-online.com/designspark/raspberry-pi-gets-industrial
======
camtarn
They're all the way up to Compute Module v3 now:
[https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/compute-
module-3/](https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/compute-module-3/)

